# Check out this Chocolate Golden



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9539108

Never saw a golden-chocolate lab mix. He looks like a brown golden. Very handsome!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

aw he's beautiful.... hope he finds a home


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He is very handsome. There was a golden the other day on petfinder with the same name, Nash. Odd. I hope he finds a forever home.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Have they tried hosing him off? He looks suspiciously like a muddy golden.  

All kidding aside, I hope he finds a good home!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

He's adorable and looks like he would be so loving!!

I hate these cause I want to adopt them all.... **** boyfriend with allergies!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is really handsome! My Jasmine's mom was a golden, and she is really a very dark chocolate color, although most people don't notice unless she is in the sun.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I never saw a lab golden mix that still looked exactly like a golden but just different colored like that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

His story is so sad! He's been in rescue for two years and keeps getting looked over. Ugh! He had a foster, but now lives in a kennel? I hope someone sees the light in his beautiful eyes and gives him a home...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> His story is so sad! He's been in rescue for two years and keeps getting looked over. Ugh! He had a foster, but now lives in a kennel? I hope someone sees the light in his beautiful eyes and gives him a home...


I'm with you on that Kimm - hmmm - time to make a few calls.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> I'm with you on that Kimm - hmmm - time to make a few calls.


I was thinking the same thing. If I were still on the phone with a friend she would have heard an earful! I'm glad you're here to pick up my thoughts and run with it!


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like he is in NY. If someone wants to give him a forever home, I volunteer to be the first leg of the transport! I'd love to meet him. He is so striking.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is adorable


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable and looks like a real sweetie. I hope he gets his furever home or a good foster very soon.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The 2 combinations turned out well for him. He is great looking and I hope he does not get over looked too much more.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Oh how sad........ that beautiful face has been in rescue for 2 years, I do hope luck changes for him soon and he has a home and family to love him


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Its really starting to make me mad how people are breeding all these dogs with other breeds....why cant people breed goldens with goldens? Why do we need mixed breeeds. A golden is a stunning dog all on its own.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow! A Brownden Retriever. Someone's missing a special friend.

dg


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Steve??? You out there?


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Katiesmommy said:


> Its really starting to make me mad how people are breeding all these dogs with other breeds....why cant people breed goldens with goldens? Why do we need mixed breeeds. A golden is a stunning dog all on its own.


 Then again, mixing breeds is how the golden got its start. I don't think people mix breeds on purpose most times. Many believe because they have a fence the female in heat cannot get pregnant. I have heard dogs can and will do it through a chain link fence.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This poor guy's been in a kennel for most of the past 2 years? That's inhumane, IMO!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

videochicke said:


> Looks like he is in NY. If someone wants to give him a forever home, I volunteer to be the first leg of the transport! I'd love to meet him. He is so striking.


Julie,

Have you given any more thought to loving another golden yet? I know your wounds are still fresh, but as you know, they have such fantastic hearts and can get you through the most difficult of times... There are tons of wonderful rescue pups available, and Sunny's breeder has a litter right now (don't know if they're all taken already though) and her pups have all been extremely healthy... just a thought... If you're on Petfinder, there's a little spot in your heart opening up to let the right dog in...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Someone needs to adopt that beautiful boy!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Katiesmommy said:


> Its really starting to make me mad how people are breeding all these dogs with other breeds....why cant people breed goldens with goldens? Why do we need mixed breeeds. A golden is a stunning dog all on its own.


While I love my golden dearly, my best friend from the age of 8 till 23 was 1/2 chow and 1/2 lab. She was a beautiful, smart, sweet, funny dog, and I wouldn't have wanted her any other way. She was supposed to have been full-blood chow, but my aunt's dog Powder, was quite the escape artist and found a beautiful lab instead.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a handsome boy that combo turned out! I can't believe that he hasn't been adopted after all this time. I hope he finds a home soon, maybe he should be in one of those Pedigree adoption ads. Look at the response Echo received.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

*Nash is a beauty. How could anyone overlook him!

He deserves to have a very loving home and run around and play!!*


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like poor Nash still does not have a forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

*I just reread the piece on Nash. For those afraid of making a commitment,
they really are only asking for a FOSTER FOR Nash! I agree with those that said two years in a kennel is actually cruel. So you could foster Nash and if you didn't fall in love with him completely, which I'm sure you would, no commitment.*


*Here's what is said:
Meet NASH, a 4 year old Chocolate Lab/ Golden Retriever mix. NASH was rescued from the city shelter 2 years ago. Since then he has been patiently waiting for a new home. He was in a foster home for a while, but has spent most of the time living in a kennel. Since NASH is not a youngster, he gets overlooked by adopters. He is a really easy going boy. Very friendly and loves attention. We are looking to place NASH with a foster, who will care for him until he is adopted. We would love to find NASH a permanent home to call his own. NASH is obedient and house trained. He is easy to walk on leash. If you could provide NASH with a home, either temporary or permanent, please contact LAURA today for an adoption/foster application! NASH IS LOCATED IN QUEENS, NY. EMAIL: [email protected] *

~NASH~

Animal: Dog 
Breed: Chocolate Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large
ID: NASH 
From: My Loveable Rescues More About ~NASH~
NASH~

Animal: Dog 
Breed: Chocolate Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large
ID: NASH 
From: My Loveable Rescues 
*This pet is up to date with routine shots.
This pet is already house trained.
This pet has been altered. *
My Contact Info

My Loveable Rescues 
QUEENS, NY

Phone: 

mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: ~NASH~ PFId#9539108 Id#NASH


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone called to see if he is still there? It was mentioned he may have been pulled, but not confirmed.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

His story is very sad!! It makes me sooo sad to look on petfinder, however my sisters boyfriend did rescue from that site and got a boxer mix. I just want to have a huge ranch and have 50 dogs all rescued! Thats my dream...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *I just reread the piece on Nash. For those afraid of making a commitment,*
> *they really are only asking for a FOSTER FOR Nash! I agree with those that said two years in a kennel is actually cruel. So you could foster Nash and if you didn't fall in love with him completely, which I'm sure you would, no commitment.*
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to give him a home, he is so sweet, can't believe he's been in a shelter that long. It's a shame he's so far away.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

If anyone could take him, I could be the first leg of a transport. He is in NY and I am in New Jersey.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's still there...


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

GAH...once again...I'm in Nebraska.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is anyone here in NY? Please Foster him!!!!
I can't believe a foster home had him outside in a kennel!
Our rescue would never allow that! Thay have to be inside with you!!!
I hope he finds a home. I can't stand to look at those websites when I can't do anything about it. It's so powerless!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Nash*

Poor Nash:

*Says he's been waiting for two years!!*
*Nash is a lovable young guy that
keeps getting looked over because 
he's not a puppy. One look at that 
face and you can tell he's full of love
and needs a human to share life with
He's in Queens,NY, and you can get 
more info at:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9539108*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=9539108
Meet NASH, a 4 year old Chocolate Lab/ Golden Retriever mix. NASH was rescued from the city shelter 2 years ago. Since then he has been patiently waiting for a new home. He was in a foster home for a while, but has spent most of the time living in a kennel. Since NASH is not a youngster, he gets overlooked by adopters. He is a really easy going boy. Very friendly and loves attention. We are looking to place NASH with a foster, who will care for him until he is adopted. We would love to find NASH a permanent home to call his own. NASH is obedient and house trained. He is easy to walk on leash. If you could provide NASH with a home, either temporary or permanent, please contact LAURA today for an adoption/foster application! NASH IS LOCATED IN QUEENS, NY. EMAIL: [email protected] 
My Contact InfoMy Loveable Rescues 
QUEENS, NY

Phone: 

Email adoption organization

NASH~

Animal: Dog 
Breed: Chocolate Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large
ID: NASH 
From: My Loveable Rescues


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This case makes me crazy...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Nash just breaks my heart.

I think we need to send his story to everyone we know especially those in and around NY, so this poor guy can at least get out of the kennel and into a foster or adoptive home.

He is SO beautiful!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

I just posted Nash on the Labrador Retriever Forum, too!
Also emld. one friend in CT and one in NH.
Poor Nash, can use all the help he can get.

:uhoh::uhoh::no::no:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He is sure cute...a bit on the chubby side...lol...but that can be easily fixed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for sweet boy, Nash!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just thinking*

*Does anyone know someone in the media that could do a canine interest story on Nash and find him a home???*

Some ladies on Petfinder did exactly that for a poor Senior, partially blind boy, and he had a furever home in about 10 days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

I have been wracking my brain on ways to find a home for poor Nash!!

I can't imagine his life, being in a kennel for 2 years!!

Does anyone have any ideas???

*My idea is if Nash got some media exposure, like a New York neighborhood Newspaper, or a spot on a neighborhood TV Station, Nash would be adopted fast. Is there anyone near Queens, New York, that can get him some EXPOSURE and Publicity????*


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Has anything been going on with this boy???
I have been wondering about him all week...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*

No good news for Nash.

Do you know someone who can foster or adopt him?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

wagondog is in Queens.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

On petfinder it says he doesn't get along well with other dogs...that basically rules out anyone here adopting him


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe no rescues responded?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Augustus*

Augustus:

I didn't see where it says he soesn't get along w/other dogs.

I emailed the [email protected] email to ask how Nash gets along with other dogs, cats, children.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

On the website, it shows the icon with a dog crossed out, which means no other dogs, and the same with the child icon. If that's an error, it needs to be removed as that can really impact finding a home for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Nash's Foster Mom*

*Hi Karen,

Yes I am fostering Nash now. Nash is actually good with greeting dogs on the street but feel that he will not be good with living with dogs or cats. As for kids strongly feel will not be good. I see him in a home with a couple or single person who can give him lots of exercise.
Wendy
[email protected]*


----------

